# How long to off cycle..



## imagex (Jun 17, 2014)

So far I just finished my 3rd cycle 2 weeks ago... 1st was over a year ago and once during winter... i just finished 2 weeks ago.. how long do i off cycle for til i'm able to run another?? also i'm assuming i don't need to ramp like before.. considering i know i'm not getting rashes.. but then i've been told the 1st couple of days there's no reason to load of take more then 1 pill cause it doesn't kick in til 3 days..


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jun 17, 2014)

Pill? I'm assuming your meaning for pct.. Regarding your question, I've always been told time on is time off, to play it safe. However, some don't follow this.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2014)

blood work bro..if u go and see your all good i would run it when ever u want.Im a believer in giving the body a break no matter what the bloods say


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jun 17, 2014)

My apologies I didn't see where this was posted.. For dnp I take double off to be safe safe..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2014)

ahhhh fuk i didnt know it was dnp....fuk dnp man just run tren or do alot of cardio


----------



## imagex (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah it's DNP.. but yeah I was 2 weeks on and took 2 weeks off..


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jun 17, 2014)

Agreed, I never run two like back to back anyway.. Unless I absolutely need to.. I'm a firm believer in hard work at the gym and dieting to get it down... Might kick start with it. But the rest is earned


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> blood work bro..if u go and see your all good i would run it when ever u want.Im a believer in giving the body a break no matter what the bloods say


Two week breaks?  Haha.


----------



## imagex (Jun 17, 2014)

Dbolitarian said:


> Agreed, I never run two like back to back anyway.. Unless I absolutely need to.. I'm a firm believer in hard work at the gym and dieting to get it down... Might kick start with it. But the rest is earned



Ok guess i'll hold off.. 


I guess everyone is replying to this as a test cycle but no this is a DNP cycle..


----------



## imagex (Jun 17, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Two week breaks?  Haha.



you like all the others aren't looking where this is posted.. it's in the DNP section..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

imagex said:


> you like all the others aren't looking where this is posted.. it's in the DNP section..


I was making fun of bundys post because he just took a lonnnnnnggggg two weeks break between ccycles.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah take a break yes some people don't but I would recommend bloodwork and do pct take a break. While taking the break and on pct you can better plan your next cycle and at least have a starting place better to be safe. Good luck bro!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 17, 2014)

It never hurts to take a break.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 17, 2014)

Bro, it's June... the fckk you taking DNP now for? I'm guessing you live in Alaska? Antarctica? Siberia?


----------



## imagex (Jun 17, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Bro, it's June... the fckk you taking DNP now for? I'm guessing you live in Alaska? Antarctica? Siberia?



I work from home so i just turn up the AC.. Last cycle wasn't bad..


----------

